# Downloading Music from Utube



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have the Opera name, composer, conductor & orchestra? Wouldn't that do to purchase it?


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

There are browser extensions/plugins for the tube sites that can download that for you, but I cannot vouch for the copyright legality nor for the output sound quality.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My techy daughter is sitting next to me and says there are free downloader websites that will do this for you. Which one you use may depend on the platform you operating. As mentioned, intellectual property rights might be questionable, but if you are doing it for your own personal use . . .


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I like this one:

https://clipgrab.org/
.
.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have the Opera name, composer, conductor & orchestra? Wouldn't that do to purchase it?


Unless it's one of those live opera productions on YT—then it might not have an audio recording released.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

All I have for The ID of the opera is:



1. Bei Mannern from Die Fauberflote.
Sung by Edith Mathis and William Workman. 

The composer I do not know.
I checked all the opera's on my 7 cd set and it is not listed unless the title is in another language.



The 7 cd set I just bought has the other opera.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

1. A friendly browser like Firefox
2. Get addon Video DownloadHelper
3. Attempt to download your video. Will say you need Download Helper Companion or something like that. Download it.
4. Download video
5. Open VLC Media Player. In banner under Media-->Convert/Save
6. Give video location and fiddle with settings at bottom until .mp3 works

Happy Holidays


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try 'The Library of Congress, audio recordings' with the name & singers. It looks like it could give you the details.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm no techie, but I found if you put 'read' after the subject in search, details come up about most things. I guess the Internet is mostly made of watching videos, nowadays.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I use this one https://www.yourvideofile.org/ 

(With Firefox, idk what other browsers it works with)


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

rjordan393 said:


> All I have for The ID of the opera is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is the video you're talking about, you can buy a used DVD of the production on Amazon.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, that is the one. But there was another who did not participate in this forum but sent me a private message and sent me the file I needed for the opera. I thought it would be extremly difficult to get it because the opera was performed when Edith and William were young. Recently Edith has celebrated her 80th birthday. What a coincidence! I celebrated my
birthday today.

Thanks to all for your imput and a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, my niece surprise me with an 80th birthday party. When the adults and their children started to sing "happy birthday" I got all choked up and shed a few tears.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!
I am the subscriber that private messaged you with the opera.

Just wanted to give you this instruction for using iTunes as a CD ripper.
If you know this, forgive me.

In iTunes:
Under Edit tab, select Preferences. When You insert a CD: select Ask to Import CD *Next is best part*. Click Import Settings box.Under Import Using dropdown, pick one. Some formats are lossless. As in no quality lost in conversion. WAV is one but takes up a lot of your storage on your iPod. Most people would select MP3 Encoder. That means some fidelity, usually in non-human hearing range, may be excluded. Saves space. So then pick a high quality setting for MP3 song conversion, like 192 or even 160kbps. 160 is my norm. But choose WAV if you want to. Custom will let MP3 quality go to 320mbps. Any dialog (spoken word) can be as low as 64 mbps. Click OK box to save.

I am not an opera fan but I remain completely in awe of a Queen song that was totally out of character for rock bands. I play in my iPod Classic rotation.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=youtube+queen+barcelona&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just found this on Youtube. It was recommended to me by Youtube, so I have to assume they are OK with it. The video is 5 years old, but seems the VLC player has changed little since then. However, seems some Youtube videos I was able to play/record, some I was not. Tried it on 4 videos - 2 worked. (the video that explains how to do this is one that I could not play on VLC) Not sure what the issue is, maybe the original video format. But if you want to play with it, the instructions are simple and well explained.


----------

